# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  φωτισμός κλιμακοστασίου

## soulhealer

παιδιά θέλω να βάλω ρεύμα στις σκάλες ενός τριόροφου που μένω.. μένω στο τρίτο και έχω ρεύμα εργοταξιακό για το σπίτι. μήπως ξέρει κανείς καμιά πατέντα (με μια μπαλαντέζα ίσως) και δυο διακόπτες έναν στην είσοδο και έναν έξω από το σπίτι γιατί κάθε βράδυ μπαίνω σα τον κλέφτη μεσα με το φακό.. είναι νόμιμο καταρχήν να πάρω ρεύμα από τον πίνακά? (καθ'ότι εργοταξιακό)

----------


## gsmaster

Απο το ρολόι της ΔΕΗ και μετά μπορείς να κάνεις ότι θέλεις (βασικά όχι εσύ ο αδειούχος ηλεκτρολόγος που θα πάρεις να σου κάνει τη δουλειά) εφόσον απο το ρολόι και μετά είναι ιδιοκτησία σου. Το προτιμότερο και πιο σωστό είναι αν πρόκειται για πολυκατοικία να μπεί πίνακας με ασφάλειες για κοινόχρηστο ρεύμα, η αν είναι ιδιόκτητο μπορείς να βάλεις μια ασφάλεια απο τον πίνακα του σπιτιού σου και να βάλεις τα φώτα στη σκάλα

----------


## spelectrons

ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΡΕΥΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΦΑΣΕΙΣ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΡΑΒΗΞΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΙΝΟ ΟΥΔΕΤΕΡΟ ΣΟΥ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΕΝΑ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΠΙΝΑΚΑΚΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑΝ ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΟ ΚΛΙΜΑΚΟΣΤΑΣΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ.ΕΣΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΝΕΙΣ ΡΕΥΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΟΙΝΟΧΡΗΣΤΟ.

----------


## soulhealer

κοιτάξτε η οικοδομή είνα ιδιόκτητη.. οπότε για λόγους οικονομίας ξεχνάμε τον πίνακα κοινοχρήστων (που θα μπει σε κανα τρίμηνο) και γι'αυτό θέλω μια φτηνή λύση να ανεβαίνω στο τρίτο σαν άνθρωπος. βασικά σκέφτομαι σαν πιο απλοϊκή λύση δύο διακόπτες ακριανούς alle retour και τρεις λάμπες (μία για κάθε όροφο) για να ανάβω το φως από το ισόγειο όταν μπαίνω και έναν στον τρίτο για να το σβήνω πρίν μπω στο σπίτι. δεν με ενδιαφέρει ο αυτόματος κλιμακοστασίου.. άρα παίρνω από μια ασφάλεια του εργοταξιακού πίνακα (βρίσκεται στο υπόγειο) και με μια μπαλαντέζα ή κάτι τέτοιο αρχίζω να ανεβαίνω ως τον τρίτο αφήνοντας έναν διακόπτη στην είσοδο της οικοδομής -λάμπες ως τον τρίτο και τέλος έναν διακόπτη έξω από την πορτα μου για να σβήσω το φως όταν φτάσω σπίτι μου. τι λέτε? δεν είναι παράνομο?? καλή η ιδέα?? 
και που θα βάλω τους διακόπτες για να μην σκοτωθεί κανείς από το ρεύμα??λάμπες και μπαλαντέζα σκέφτομαι να τα στερεώσω με κλιπσακια (αυτά με το προκάκι) γωνία - γωνία στο ταβάνι...
λυπάμαι αν σας κούρασα!!

----------


## spelectrons

ΣΩΣΤΟΣ!ΑΥΤΟ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΛΕΓΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΣΑΝ ΕΝΑΛΑΚΤΙΚΗ ΛΥΣΗ.ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΦΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΣΕ ΕΡΓΟΤΑΞΙΑΚΟ ΚΑΙ <<ΟΛΑ>> (ΣΧΕΔΟΝ) ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΠΛΑΙΣΙΑ.ΓΙΑ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ ΜΗΝ ΚΑΡΒΟΥΝΙΑΣΤΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ  ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΚΟΥΤΙΑ ΧΩΝΕΥΤΑ ΠΡΟΣΩΡΙΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΒΙΔΩΣΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΤΕΣ ΠΑΝΩ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΡΟΣΩΡΙΝΑ!ΕΤΣΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ!ΒΑΛΕ ΚΑΙ ΔΥΟ ΚΑΡΦΑΚΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΘΕ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΤΗ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΚΡΑΤΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΟΚ!!

----------


## gsmaster

Αφού υπάρχουν διακόπτες που δεν είναι χωνεφτοί στον τοίχο γιατί να βάλει κουτιά

----------


## spelectrons

ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ!!!

----------


## soulhealer

αυτό σκεφτόμον κι εγώ.. ένας διακόπτης που θα τοποθετηθεί επιφανειακά στον τοίχο (όχι τρύπες για να μπουν χωνευτοί στο τοίχο) γιατί ποιός θα κλείσει την τρύπα αργότερα?? (μην ανοίγουμε κι άλλες δουλειές)   :Rolling Eyes:  και θα τον στερεώσω με προκάκια (από το καλώδιο) στον τοίχο... 
τι διακόπτες είναι αυτοί? γιατί εκεί έχω κολλήσει.. υπάρχει καμιά φώτο?? και τιμούλα?? 
πως τους ζητάω για να ψάξω στο γουγλη??

----------


## babisko

> αυτό σκεφτόμον κι εγώ.. ένας διακόπτης που θα τοποθετηθεί επιφανειακά στον τοίχο (όχι τρύπες για να μπουν χωνευτοί στο τοίχο) γιατί ποιός θα κλείσει την τρύπα αργότερα?? (μην ανοίγουμε κι άλλες δουλειές)   και θα τον στερεώσω με προκάκια (από το καλώδιο) στον τοίχο... 
> τι διακόπτες είναι αυτοί? γιατί εκεί έχω κολλήσει.. υπάρχει καμιά φώτο?? και τιμούλα?? 
> πως τους ζητάω για να ψάξω στο γουγλη??



Θα ζητήσεις από ένα κατάστημα που πουλάει ηλεκτρολογικό εξοπλισμό, δυο διακόπτες ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟΥΣ αλερετούρ, από αυτούς που στερεώνονται με μικρά στριφωνάκια και ούπα. Τον έναν θα τον βάλεις στην είσοδο της οικοδομής και τον άλλον έξω από την πόρτα του διαμερίσματός σου.
Από αυτούς τους διακόπτες θα μπορείς να ανάβεις και να σβήνεις τις λάμπες του κλιμακοστασίου. Δεν χρειάζεται να ψάξεις στο ιντερνετ. Απλά ρώτα στο κατάστημα της γειτονιάς σου που πουλάει ηλεκτρολογικό εξοπλισμό.

Και κάτι άλλο: *ΜΗΝ ΞΕΧΝΑΣ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΡΕΥΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΚΟΤΩΝΕΙ*

----------


## soulhealer

το ξέρω ότι δεν είναι να παίζεις με το ρεύμα και θέλει τρομερή προσοχή...
κάτι τέτοιο πάντως λέω πως θα κάνω στην οικοδομή 
θα δουλέψει έτσι δεν είναι?

----------


## soulhealer

φωτό

----------


## babisko

> φωτό



  :OK:  

Σωστός ο παίχτης!!!  :Very Happy:  
Το σχέδιο είναι σωστό. Απομένει η υλοποίησή του. Και πάλι σου εφιστώ την προσοχή σου, ώστε να μην κινδυνέψεις ούτε εσύ, αλλά ούτε και κάποιος άλλος, ένοικος ή και περαστικός. Να έχεις πάντα στον νου σου ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι οι οποίοι δεν γνωρίζουν από ρεύμα και πράγματα τα οποία για σένα μπορεί να είναι αυτονόητα, για αυτούς θεωρούνται κινέζικα. Και μην ξεχνάμε ότι υπάρχουν και παιδιά, τα οποία να το θεωρήσουν παιχνίδι, με δυσάρεστα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## soulhealer

οκ ευχαριστώ τα μάλλα!!! δευτέρα πάω να πάρω υλικά και ξεκινώ την εγκατάσταση μπας και δω λιγο φως...
α! και κάτι τελευταίο βασικά έλεγα
να ανοίξω τον πίνακα και να πάρω φάση μετά την ασφάλεια (τήξεως) και έναν κοινό ουδέτερο και να τροφοδοτήσω το καλώδιο/ μπαλαντέζα..
αλλά αν το δω "πολύ ταλαιπωρία" τότε θα βάλω στην άκρη του καλωδίου ένα φις και θα πάρω ρεύμα από την σούκο του εργοταξιακού.. ποιά η γνώμη σας? καλύτερα με μπρίζα?

----------


## babisko

Η πιο εύκολη λύση και μάλλον η καλύτερη, αφού θα είναι και προσωρινή λύση, είναι το φις και η πρίζα. Να προσέξεις μόνο, τον ακροδέκτη του φις που θα έχεις συνδέσει το μαύρο καλώδιο (= φάση) της μπαλαντέζας, να το τοποθετήσεις έτσι το φις, ώστε να συνδεθεί στην φάση της πρίζας (μπορείς να το βρεις με ένα δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι). Για να μην μπερδεύεσαι, μπορείς να το σημαδέψεις με έναν μαρκαδόρο. Έτσι δεν χρειάζεται να βάλεις χέρι στον πίνακα. Αν παρόλα αυτά συνδέσεις το καλώδιο στον πίνακα, τότε καλύτερα είναι να βάλεις μια ξεχωριστή αυτόματη ασφάλεια 10Α, στην οποία και θα συνδέσεις το καλώδιο-μπαλαντέζα. Τον ουδέτερο θα τον συνδέσεις στην κλέμα του ουδέτερου του πίνακα.

----------


## soulhealer

tnks μπάμπη.. κι εγώ ήμουν κατά 95% για φισ-πρίζα.. οπότε κι αυτό θα κάνω..
άρα τρέχω τη δευτέρα πρωί πρωί για καλώδιάκι 3x1.5 ,δυο διακόπτες ακριανούς αλε ρετουρ και 
3 ντουί με τις λαμπίτσες τους  :Very Happy:

----------


## babisko

Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είναι το καλώδιο 3Χ1,5. Αφού θα τροφοδοτήσεις μόνο λάμπες και μάλιστα 3 των 60W, αρκεί ένα καλώδιο 2Χ0,75 άνετα. Ο τρίτος αγωγός είναι η γείωση, την οποία δεν χρειάζεσαι για αυτόν τον φωτισμό με ντουί. Εκτός και αν θέλεις να τροφοδοτήσεις και τίποτε άλλο με το καλώδιο αυτό (π.χ. μια πρίζα), ή να χρησιμοποιήσεις το καλώδιο αργότερα και για άλλο σκοπό.

----------


## soulhealer

ναι έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο για το 0.75mm (δεν ξέρω τι σκεφτόμουν όταν έγραφα   :Embarassed:  )
να σε ρωτήσω κάτι για να μην είναι χύμα (τα 4 καλώδια στις γωνίες στο ταβάνι) υπάρχει κάτι εξωτερικό να ντύσω τα καλώδια? πέραν του σπηράλ (λόγω του ότι 3ορόφοι = μεγάλο κόστος) ή δεν πειράζει και να τα πιάσω με τα προκάκια στον τοίχο-ταβάνι?

----------


## savnik

> Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είναι το καλώδιο 3Χ1,5. Αφού θα τροφοδοτήσεις μόνο λάμπες και μάλιστα 3 των 60W, αρκεί ένα καλώδιο 2Χ0,75 άνετα. Ο τρίτος αγωγός είναι η γείωση, την οποία δεν χρειάζεσαι για αυτόν τον φωτισμό με ντουί. Εκτός και αν θέλεις να τροφοδοτήσεις και τίποτε άλλο με το καλώδιο αυτό (π.χ. μια πρίζα), ή να χρησιμοποιήσεις το καλώδιο αργότερα και για άλλο σκοπό.



Αφου οι διακοπτες ειναι αλερετουρ θα χρειαστει καλωδιο με τρεις αγωγους.(οχι απο τον πινακα)

----------


## antonisc

μια προχηρη λιση να βαλης 2 προβολης με φωτοκιταρο ιοδιου γιρο στα 15 ε   που να βιδωνης διακοπτες κοι να τραβας επιστροφες για λαμπες με ενα καλοδιο 3χ1 καθαρισες

----------


## mike_gr

> μια προχηρη λιση να βαλης 2 προβολης με φωτοκιταρο ιοδιου γιρο στα 15 ε που να βιδωνης διακοπτες κοι να τραβας επιστροφες για λαμπες με ενα καλοδιο 3χ1 καθαρισες



+1 
Διαβαζοντας τωρα ολα αυτα θα σου προτεινα κι εγω προβολακια με ματι και καθαρισες 150W με 15 ευρω,καλωδιο 2x0,75 και πιστολακι σιλικονης θερμοκολητικο για στηριξη στο τοιχο,εφοσον ειναι κατι προσωρινο

----------


## JIM_6146B

Προσωπική μου άποψη είναι καμία εργασία πάνω στο εργοταξιακό …αν δεν γνωρίζεις τους κινδύνους ………και δεν ξέρεις τι κάνεις ......

Δες και για κανένα ηλεκτρολόγο ή αυτόν που έκανε το εργοταξιακό ....
 
Πρέπει να τοποθετηθεί μαζί και με τις άλλες προστασίες και Αυτόματος προστασίας - ρελέ διαφυγής … και αυτό γιατί αν κάποιος κατά λάθος ακουμπήσει κάποιο μη μονωμένο σημείο ( σπείρωμα λαμπών κ.λ.π ) θα κεραυνοβοληθεί …..


Η ζωή είναι πολύτιμη ..

Επισης το ρελε διαφυγής δεν πάει χαμένο θα το τοποθετήσεις κανονικά στον πίνακα του κλιμακοστάσιο όταν θα εχει τελειώσει η οικοδομή .....

----------


## soulhealer

για να κλείσουμε το θέμα όλα δούλεψαν κανονικά και τώρα έχω κανονικό ρεύμα στο κλιμακοστάσιο.. 
ευχαριστώ όλους για τη βοήθεια στα πρώτα μου μου βήματα ως εγκαταστάτης

----------


## t-theo

> ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ!!!



φιλικά spelectrons μήπως θα σου ήταν εύκολο να γράφεις με μικρά γράμματα γιατί τα κεφαλαία δυσκολεύουν τηνανάγνωση


"off topic αλλά πάντα φιλικά" !

----------


## lepouras

Τάσο αν κοιτάμε και τις ημερομηνίες θα αποφεύγουμε τις κακοτοπιές. μετά από 7 χρόνια μπορεί να διορθώθηκε(σε κάποιο άλλο φορουμ γιατί έχει να γράψει 5 χρόνια σχεδόν) πάντα φιλικά :Wink:

----------


## lumbri het

Καλησπέρα, έχω και εγώ ένα ανάλογο πρόβλημα. Στην είσοδο της  πολυκατοικίας μου έχουμε ένα ντουλάπι που μέσα έχει τον πίνακα ρεύματος  του κλιμακοστασίου και των φώτων της πυλωτής. Στον πίνακα αυτόν υπάρχει  χρονοδιακόπτης για τον φωτισμό του κλιμακοστασίου , διακόπτης για το εάν  το φως είναι μόνιμα αναμμένο ή όχι καθώς και ο γενικός τους διακόπτης.  Σήμερα με την συνεχή παρέμβαση κάποιων εκ των ενοίκων ( αυθαίρετα  βεβαίως ) μολονότι είναι ρυθμισμένο στα 2 λεπτά, μετά το πέρας αυτής της  διάρκειας το φως σβήνει και ανάβει αμέσως. Εγώ ως διαχειριστής μπορώ να  το κλείσω μόνο από το γενικό διακόπτη αλλά έτσι κλείνουν και τα φώτα  της πυλωτής. Παρακαλώ μπορείτε να μου γνωρίσετε πως θα αντιμετωπίσω το  πρόβλημα χωρίς να καλέσω ηλεκτρολόγο 'η είναι αναγκαία η παρουσία του  ηλεκτρολόγου ;

----------


## gep58

Ψάξε πρώτα για κάποιο μπουτον σφηνωμένο με οδοντογλυφίδα. Κλασική ελληνική πατέντα μόνιμης λειτουργίας των φώτων του κλιμακοστασίου. Αν δεν είναι αυτό τότε μπορεί να έχει κολλήσει κάποιο μπουτον.

----------


## VirusX2

Η κάποιος "μάστορας" της οικοδομής το έχει jumperωσει από πίσω..

----------


## elektronio

> Η κάποιος "μάστορας" της οικοδομής το έχει jumperωσει από πίσω..



Σε αυτή την περίπτωση ο "μάστορας" θα είναι πραγματικός μάστορας γιατί θα πρέπει να το βραχυκύκλωσε υπό τάση.

----------

